# Hull to Zeebrugge with a dog.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Anybody done the Hull to Zeebrugge crossing with a dog and if so what happened :?: .
Did you leave the pooch in the van or put it in one of the kennels on board :?: , did you have access to let the dog out for a pee sometime in the 12 hour crossing or does somebody from the crew do this :?: .

As we live near Hull about half an hour away from the ferry terminal it is a pain travelling down to the tunnel every time we want to escape to the winter sun :roll: .

I have done the sums and it would work out about £300 dearer on the North Sea Ferry but if we knock the toll roads on the head we can claw back some of this money, it would come out about the same price to get to Portugal but obviously longer than we normally take blasting down the motorways and using the tunnel.

The distances involved are less from Zeebrugge to near the Algarve as I don't have the drive down to the tunnel from East York's, I factored this saving in my calculations its just the toll costs which are the costs I am not sure about as we just pay them to get where we are going, and I was surprised with Homer Simpson's calculations on the distances using toll and not using tolls 7 miles longer not using.

Well bugger me! 8O


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon folks,



We have used hull zeebrugge a couple of times with the dog.
The dog stays in the vehicle or the big plastic dog kennel provided on the garage deck kennel lock up.
You are not allowed to go into the garge deck until arriving at zeebrugge some 12 to 14 hrs later.
We now use the dover callais crossing though the savings are not that clear.
Hull Zeebrugge is our crossing of choice as we are close to the m62 in west yorkshire.



norm


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

We booked the Hull - Europort crossing 2wks ago. The price for the same crossing is now £264 more than I paid. Wish I had booked it a month ago.

Going this way this time because we're looking at Hamburg as our destination. Worked the costings out and it will be about £100 more expensive this way but won't have the 300mile trip to Dover, just 75miles to Hull.

Sorry Ray, have not done this trip with the dog.


----------

